# Fall Protection Plan for rooftop HVAC



## btonn (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a sample fall protection plan for when service technicians have to repair rooftop units? The average job is throwing a ladder up alongside the building, having to pull up tools and parts over the edge, and walking to the unit for repair.

Thanks


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

There are supposed to be guards and barriers on roof tops for this. Look in the IBC


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Safety harness and tie off.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

The answer is in OSHA 29 CFR 1910 and 1926

Keith


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have a friend that does just what you are looking for. Didn't look where you are located, he, and I, are in South Western Ontario, however, this is his website. It may have some useful info for ya:

Www.rubiconsafety.ca


----------



## Smash (Oct 7, 2011)

Some things you should include in your Fall Protection Plan:

- Ladders tied off top and bottom, and positioned in a 4:1 ratio
- All tools / materials to be hoisted on roof by rope
- Workers will be 100% tied off at all time when working in heights at or above 10', using appropriately rated anchor points / life lines and 4' lanyards
- All safety equipment will be inspected for burns / damages prior to and after use


Make sure that everyone who will be working on the roof signs off on the F.P.P.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

btonn said:


> Does anyone have a sample fall protection plan for when service technicians have to repair rooftop units? The average job is throwing a ladder up alongside the building, having to pull up tools and parts over the edge, and walking to the unit for repair.
> 
> Thanks


I all have is a basic SafeWaze fall protection kit. It included the harness, 6-ft shock lanyard and a storage bag. Thankfully, I don’t really need to use it very often. I’m not sure if it’s the easiest or quickest harness to get in and out of though and since I don’t usually have it on for any longer than necessary, I don’t know what it would feel like to wear it for hours and hours at a time.
It’s rated for a 310 lb load, so should be capable of handling a 200-plus lb guy wearing a tool pouch, like me. For around $70.00, it’s pretty affordable fall protection. I think I actually got it through HD Supply, but the one in the link seems to be priced about the same.

http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Protecti...-fkmr1&keywords=SafeWaze+209512+shock+lanyard


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

*Norguard Fall Arrest Manufacuturer*

HI,

We have a vertical lifeline that would suit your need.
You can call us directly for a quote. We have everything you need in fall protection. Please contact me for more details and catalog.

Regards,

Eric Ouellette
Bilingual Sales Representative
945B Cambrian Heights Drive
Sudbury,Ontario
P3C 5M6

P: (705)521-1115
F: (705)521-1005
E: [email protected]


----------



## Marcusjson (Aug 30, 2012)

*OOps*



btonn said:


> Does anyone have a sample fall protection plan for when service technicians have to repair rooftop units? The average job is throwing a ladder up alongside the building, having to pull up tools and parts over the edge, and walking to the unit for repair.
> 
> Thanks


A regular one story building is not required to have caged, fixed ladders as you know and even a caged ladder isn't going to stop you if you fall, just give you something to grab on the way down. I am surprised that the larger plants that I usually work who are so concerned with safety do not have fall protection cables, they have been out for years and they actually pretty good. One of us need to invent one for an extension ladder we could clean up.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> HI,
> 
> We have a vertical lifeline that would suit your need.
> You can call us directly for a quote. We have everything you need in fall protection. Please contact me for more details and catalog.
> ...


Dude I think you need to sing up as a vendor or something but you just can't come on here huckin you stuff:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

btonn please post your location. We have guys from Canada posting their regs. and laws but the US regs and laws are different.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> btonn please post your location. We have guys from Canada posting their regs. and laws but the US regs and laws are different.


And yet in both places half the people who fall 35 feet die.

The more you know about fall protection, the less you will enjoy these action films where the hero does things that would nprmally remove his arms from their sockets, and yet he keeps on chasing the bad guy. He doesn't even say "Ouch." :blink:


----------

